# Newborn not pooping



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

My 10 day old is having very infrequent stools - like one every two days - but when she does have one they are the seedy, yellow BF poop. She is having plenty of wet diapers and seems satisfied after nursing. She is nursing on demand. My older dd had a stool every time she nursed so I am not used to this...BTW - she lost a pound after birth - she was 10lb 14oz abd now she weighs a little under 10lbs. The ped wants me to bring her back in this week to make sure she is gainig weight. And I am tandeming but my older dd only nurses 2-3 times a day...Thoughts?


----------



## BetsyNY (Jul 1, 2005)

That sounds perfectly fine to me. There is a broad spectrum of "normal" when it comes to pooping--some BF'd babies poop several times a day, some every couple days, some every four, five, six days--all normal. Great job, mama!


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, that's normal. My son didn't poop for a week once, and that's totally normal. I've never heard of a breastfed baby being constipated, so don't worry.

As long as she IS peeing, and pooping occasionally, you know that the pipes are working.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Perfectly normal..I've had some of my babies poop every feeding and others once a week and some every few feedings, sounds like everything is fine.


----------



## turtlemama77 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sounds normal to me, too. My ds was a lot like that. Congrats on your little one, by the way!!


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

NORMAL

As much as you might not like to hear this, I would tell you NOT to take your child back to the ped, not yet at least. He will probalby freak you out and tell you to supplement with formula, that you are not producing enough, or to stop nursing your older child altogether.

As long as baby is eating well, pooping, peeing and happy he is thriving!!
you are doing a great job!


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roadfamily6now* 
NORMAL

As much as you might not like to hear this, I would tell you NOT to take your child back to the ped, not yet at least. He will probalby freak you out and tell you to supplement with formula, that you are not producing enough, or to stop nursing your older child altogether.

As long as baby is eating well, pooping, peeing and happy he is thriving!!
you are doing a great job!

nak
thx for replies! pea is part of a group that is supportive of no vax, pro-BF, pro co-sleeping...he was cincerned b/c my milk came in "late" - he is a great guy - np ff from his lips! i am lucky...i'll let you know how the appt goes! thx again!


----------

